

40 Days With the Playstation 4 - jachreja
http://exitevent.com/40-days-with-playstation-4-131227.asp

======
jarjoura
I agree with most of the review, except the controller.

The battery life on the dual-shock 4 is really poorly designed. Playing games
for more than a few hours at a time almost always requires plugging it in to
keep using it.

Note: The Dual-shock 3 was also USB charged.

~~~
jachreja
I'm kind of conflicted. I've heard so many different reports regarding DS4
battery life, i'm generally getting 6-8 hours of life with constant use out of
mine.

What are you clocking in at?

